

Flat-UI DMCA "Designer News" Comments Conversation - adamrights
https://news.layervault.com/stories/1992-layervault-whats-up-with-the-dmca
Pretty interesting convo going on at DN -- lots of designers joining the more open side.
======
papermashea
I wish I was allowed to make an account with DN so I could tell them they
ripped off HN's entire setup.... but they are invite only. Where do we stop
copyrighting if it interferes with good design i.e. consistency?

